

Ghost Hosted Platform Preview - Ethan_Mick
http://blog.ghost.org/hosted-platform-preview/

======
bradt
“[In 2003] hosting PHP was not as trivial as it is today.”

Really? I think it was. I setup a PHP hosting company in 2002.

"Ghost is a Tesla."

Aw man...

